# Color Betta Art



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay I know I have another drawing thread up but I want some practice to sharpen my coloring skills (they are currently horrible). I think I will only do three of these- first come first serve, basically. 
If you want a drawn picture please post a clear, non-edited/filtered picture. This way the colors will be easier to target and will be easier to do. Cropping is okay, but filters/editing is not. 
Thanks!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Ooooh  wanna do the Trevster?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay, sure!
If this is not too much to ask can you get a pic of his side where he is not bent towards or away? This can cause his color to shift a little with the light because of his direction (also it's hard to draw when he's bent over :I) It's entirely okay if you can't, I just wanted to know.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I have many photos of him in my journal, page 10 and 12 have the most recent photos. I also have a album here . I am just about to add some more photos in it ^_^ His color is a really milky pink


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah ok. Thanks!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope they are good enough, he is so hard to take pictures of cause whenever he sees me he does his "happy puppy wiggle" xD lol

Thank you for wanting to draw him, I suck at drawing made this freaky betta a couple of months ago xD


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Could you do Siam for me? These are the best pics I have of him.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Can you do either misha or Blaine? or both if you wish. 

Blaine is the white/blue marble, Misha is the blue/red marble.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay, sure. 

All my slots are taken up now.

1. Axeria's Tevor
2. WyomingBettaGirl's Siam
3. BettaStarter24's Misha and Blaine


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

NVM I forgot I'm having one done of the same picture! I just love your artwork!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

DangerousAngel- Aww, thanks  I love drawing and using some of my time on it here is great cuz you get to see other people's fish and know them.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Alright nope. Coloring pencils don't work.
I'll do computer art instead.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Axeria's is done!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's so pretty! If you have an open spot and are OK doing another one Could you do Oscar?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Once everybody gets through, maybe I'll try him as well


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds good! Tank your time!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Siam is done!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

BettaStarter24's is done.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

These are so pretty!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Aww, thanks. :3


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Thread opened again.
This is sort of a "hmm okey I can draw this when I'm not doing anything else productive in my life" thread. I'll get to DangerousAngel, and then I'll be doing one slot at a time. As in: here is a request, slot closed. Done with the request, slot opened, etc.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

YAY I cannot wait to see my drawing of Dangerous!!!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

DangerousAngel- Would you like to have a drawing of Dangerous, or Oscar? Or both?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Both is fine, if it wouldn't be too much.  Thanks!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you do Pi? He is a marble SDeT. The picture is a little old, he is more red now.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

He is another picture to show off his red (and his fin biting... :frustrated


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

No, not right now, sorry. I said after I am through with DangerousAngel. 
The slot is closed right now. I am not reserving spots, because that would be unfair to anybody else who wanted a drawing afterwards. But, you could come back and request a drawing after I open the slot again, if you want


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I thought you were doing 3 at a time. Sorry!!! I'll come back and request a slot when you're done with DangerousAngel.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

That's alright.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow, these are awesome!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

PurpleJay said:


> Axeria's is done!


Omg!! That is so awesome!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

SORRY! Haven't been on here since forever, I was at North Carolina and couldn't really do any of these since I didn't bring my tablet.

Thank you, Elleth and Axeria! I have no idea if I already said that to you guys (casualties of horrible memories) but whatever.
I will try to start to work on DangerousAngel's. We have family friends over currently so I may be too busy, but I will get some work done when possible.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's fine :-D I hope you enjoyed yourself! Can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAH IT LOOKED BETTER IN MY HEAD

DangerousAngel, your fishy looks less like a betta and more like an overgrown sausage in the pic I drew.  
I'm sorry, I might get a redraw in if I have time but I didn't want to keep you waiting till forever- you have good patience, although I shouldn't test it longer.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you do Pi next, please.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Name: Pi
He's a marble SDeT!

EDIT: I don't think a slot is open, Sorry!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah it is. I will do Pi and then Oscar (DangerousAngel's fish).


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Woohoo!!! YAY!!! I'm excited!!! You are an amazing artist!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

PurpleJay said:


> AAAAAAAAAH IT LOOKED BETTER IN MY HEAD
> 
> DangerousAngel, your fishy looks less like a betta and more like an overgrown sausage in the pic I drew.
> I'm sorry, I might get a redraw in if I have time but I didn't want to keep you waiting till forever- you have good patience, although I shouldn't test it longer.


It's SO cute!! If you'd like to do a redraw that's fine by me!  Thank you!!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks! 

I am going to wait a little and hopefully all my art senses will fly back to me, and then I will draw Pi and Oscar, for respective owners. After both I might redo Dangerous for you


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sure thing!!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Pi-


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow! Your pictures are awesome! What program do you use?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Paint Tool SAI. The pictures I draw are really quite simple, with little to no shading, but thanks for the compliment anyways


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

OH MY GOODNESS! Pi looks amazing!!!


----------

